# htc sensation xl



## BlackHawk3 (5. Januar 2012)

Hey,

Ich habe mir das Nexus zu weihnachten gekauft, bei amazon bestellt. Nun habe ich das nexus im Media Markt gesehen und es war komplett anders, viel besser. Es war sogar minimal größer und die farben waren anders....dann habe ich mir einfach das Sensation xl gekauft und bin tausenmal zufriedener....Sense UI ist genial nun habe ich aber ein kleines Problem, immer wenn ich versuche irgentetwas zu aktualiesieren über Mobilfunk kommt das keine Verbindung möglich ist obwohl der brower Internet hat und oben hsdpa steht...und über w-lan funktioniert alles perfekt....woran liegt das? Und ist es normal, dass wenn man auf die Rückseite des Sensation xl drückt dann knarzt Geräusche zu hören sind?( aber ansonsten tolles Handy wäre cool wenn mir jemand helfen kann danke für eure Hilfe im vorraus


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hab doch gesagt: Einmal Sense, immer Sense.

Was hast du für einen Anbieter und was hast du für APNs?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Januar 2012)

Ja ich liebe Sense) du hattest recht....da kann selbst das "beste" Android Handy nicht mithalten) also Medion Mobile und apn ist wap.eplus.de ...daran dürfte es aber nicht liegen, da ich ja ins Internet komme aber nur über den Browser...:S Ich bin nur am überlegen ob das Sensation XE nicht doch die bessere Wahl ist.....Dual-Core deutlich mehr Pixel per inch bessere Kamera und Akku bessere Verarbeitung und so weiter das xl hat ja nur ein großes Display und ein schönes Design, aber ob das reicht?:S


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Januar 2012)

Da hast du dich falsch geschnitten:
1. Trotz Singlecore ist erst Recht im Browser das XL besser als das Classic und das XE. Wieso? Keine Ahnung.
2. Trotz WVGA auf sogar größerem Platz sieht das Display genauso scharf aus wie das vom Classic oder XE. Nur Korinthenkacker sehen nen Unterschied. Wieso? keine Ahnung.
3. Bessere Kamera stimmt nicht, die Kamera des XL ist mit ner f2.2-Blende weit besser als Classic und XE, die haben nur ne f2.6-Blende. Die XL-Kamera könnte die beste auf dem Markt sein oder zumindest gleichauf mit dem IP4S.
4. Das XE kostet monetan 450€, das XL 500€. Wieso sollte ein schlechteres gerät mehr kosten? 

Glaub mir, wenn es ein XL in der Classic-Hülle gäbe, wäre das meins.

Was dein Problem anbetrifft:
"Homescreen>Menü-Softkey>Drahtlos und Netzwerke>Mobile Netzwerke>Zugangspunkte"
Und dort schriebst du alles Eingetragene ab, nur die Einträge, wo "Nicht festgelegt" steht, kannst du weglassen. Oft ist ein Netzwerkproblem auf "zu viele" Angaben zurückzuführen, sodass wenn einige Angaben gelöscht werden es besser klappt.

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (6. Januar 2012)

Also das Problem wurde dadurch gelöst, danke!! dann werd ich wohl das xl behalten aber noch ein paar Fragen, das Handy hat am kameraring und am metalldeckel einen minimalen kratzer, den man nur unter speziellem lichteinfall sieht.....soll ich das beim Media Markt sagen...da ich Sie nicht hinein gemacht habe? Und warum knarzt das Gehäuse...? Das regt unglaublich auf....wann kommt das ICS Update und hat HTC eine eigene synch Software?


----------



## ernest79 (6. Januar 2012)

Die Software heißt HTC Sync und ist auf der SD Card, installiert sich eigentlich selbst.

Zumindest mein Desire HD machte es so, sonst Download bei HTC


----------



## jensi251 (6. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich hab doch gesagt: Einmal Sense, immer Sense.
> 
> Was hast du für einen Anbieter und was hast du für APNs?


 Na ja. Ich finde es ohne so etwas besser, also wie beim Nexus.


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2012)

Ich finde das XE deutlich besser:
1. WVGA auf 4,7" ist schon recht mager, vor allem die Buttons aller Apps werden unnötig groß, du profitierst somit nicht vom Größeren Screen: Es ist alles nur größer, mehr Content gibts nicht

2. Kein microSD-Slot: Weniger Datensicherheit, Flexibilität und nur Ca. 12 GB freier Speicher: Absolut zum  

3. Dual Core statt Single Core. Das bringts mMn schon.

Nur die Kamera ist bei Fotos schlechter, aber nur minimal und dafür hat das XE FullHD-Viddeoaufnahme.

Obendrein ist es auch noch günstiger, da muss ich nicht mal ne Nanosecond nachdenken, was ich besser finde.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Januar 2012)

ile schrieb:


> Ich finde das XE deutlich besser:
> 1. WVGA auf 4,7" ist schon recht mager, vor allem die Buttons aller Apps werden unnötig groß, du profitierst somit nicht vom Größeren Screen: Es ist alles nur größer, mehr Content gibts nicht
> 
> 2. Kein microSD-Slot: Weniger Datensicherheit, Flexibilität und nur Ca. 12 GB freier Speicher: Absolut zum
> ...


 
1. Das hab ich gerade schon erwähnt. Es sieht beim XL so aus als ob es eine viel höhere Auflösung hätte als es eigentlich hat. Die 480x800 sieht man ihm überhaupt nicht an. Im Gegenteil: Es könnte durchaus ein "falsches" 540x960 sein.

2. Tatsache.

3. Auch da bin ich drauf eingegangen. Wenn man nicht gerade Paketverwaltung oder so betreibt ist der Singlecore im Xl komischerweise in allen belangen schneller als der Dualcore im Classic und XE. Das hab ich mit einem Klassenkameraden getestet. Er war im Broswer schneller, im App-Öffnen, in der Scrollflüssigkeit und beim Starten des Gerätes. Nur beim Einpacken von Musik war ich schneller, da aber mehr als deutlich. Hab nur halb so lange gebraucht.

Man streitet sich momentan echt darüber wieso das XL trotz schlechteren Daten auf dem Papier teils so weit vor dem Classic und XE liegt.

mfg Marcel


----------



## ile (6. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Das hab ich gerade schon erwähnt. Es sieht beim XL so aus als ob es eine viel höhere Auflösung hätte als es eigentlich hat. Die 480x800 sieht man ihm überhaupt nicht an. Im Gegenteil: Es könnte durchaus ein "falsches" 540x960 sein.
> 
> 2. Tatsache.
> 
> ...



Zu 1.: Sehen tust du das insofern natürlich schon: Alle Icons sind "übergroß", wozu ein so großer Screen, wenn auf dem klaineren XE mehr Content auf einmal dargestellt wird?

Zu 3.: Ok, wenn du meinst. Das habe ich zugegebenermaßen nicht selbst ausprobiert.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (6. Januar 2012)

Und nochmal zur 1. 

Zum Content kann ich nichts sagen, die Schärfe der Elemente und der Schrift ist jedoch identisch. Man merkt wie gesagt nicht, dass es nur 480x800 sind. Es könnte von der reinen Schärfe weit mehr sein, mindestens qHD. Das meinte ich, nichts anderes.

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (7. Januar 2012)

Also mich hat das Xl aufgeregt was das knarzen anging....zurück gebracht und mir das xe geholt Es ist flüssigger das Display ist viel schärfer alles besser, nur was ist die neueste Android version für das xe? Weil ich habe im Moment 2.3.4 drauf...:S


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Januar 2012)

Nenn mir mal die Firmware-version, also 1.73.401.1 oder so, dann sag ich dir welche die aktuelle ist und auch wann das nächste Update kommt.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (7. Januar 2012)

1.73.401.4


----------



## LeCPU (7. Januar 2012)

Also, ich habe inzwischen mein 3. Sensation hier rum liegen und muss leider sagen, dass es auch knarzt  Aus diesem Grunde habe ich auch die beiden vorherigen wieder an Vodafone zurückgehen lassen...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (7. Januar 2012)

Also ganz leicht knarzt jedes Handy, nur die verabeitung ist beim Xl deutlich schlchter als beim XE....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Januar 2012)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> 1.73.401.4


 
Dann hast du auch die aktuellste Version. Es gibt aber noch eine mit Android 4.0. Wenn du die willst, kannst du dir die installieren. Das ist die RUU mit der Version "3.06.401.101". Download: Share-Online - dl/WGTGVXWL4B

Bedenke nur, dass mit dem neuen Bootloader v1.20 noch kein Root oder S-OFF möglich ist und dass die Radio-Version 11.59 ab und zu das Handy rebooten lässt. Wann genau ist unbekannt, kann aber bis zu 5x am Tag passieren.

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (7. Januar 2012)

Alles klar ich behalte 2.3.4 aber sag mir mal warum samsung mit dem updaten viel schneller ist? war doch sonst nicht so? Also ich muss ehrlich sagen von der flüssigkeit ist das xe dem xl längen vorraus


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (7. Januar 2012)

Die Schnelligkeit könnte aber nichts mit dem Dualcore zu tun haben. Du hast noch Sense 3.0, nicht Sense 3.5, richtig? Wenn ich eine 3.5-ROM auf mein Sensation flashe, merke ich auch immer, dass die 3.0-ROMs schneller waren, west Recht im App-Drwaer.

Eigentlich ist Samsung auch nicht schneller. Das ICS-Update für das Sensation und das Sensation XE soll im Februar kommen, das Update fürs S2 erst im April, obwohl ich April nicht glaube. Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass große Teile des Codes für HTC Sense angepasst werden müssen. Sense an sich muss angepasst werden, die Apps von Sense müssen angepasst werde, die Widgets müssen angepasst werden etc. Dazu fügt sich Sense extrem ins System ein, wodurch auch Teile des Android-Quellcode geändert werden müssen. All diese Probleme hat Samsung nicht. Wenn man also den Aufwand bedenkt, darf man sich echt nicht beklagen. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## BlackHawk3 (8. Januar 2012)

Warum macht HTC ein langsameres UI auf das Handy Oo im Endeffekt ist Sense 3.5 nur minimal besser.....woher hast Du die Informationen mit den Updates?.....


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Januar 2012)

Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls fühlt sich Sense 3.0 deutlich schneller an als Sense 3.5. Ich hab grad ICS 4.0.3 mit Sense 3.5 drauf und da ist es etwas schneller als bei 2.3.5,aber immernoch net so flott die 3.0. Wieso weiß ich nicht. Was due Updates angeht: It's good to have friends. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## Iceananas (8. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, jedenfalls fühlt sich Sense 3.0 deutlich schneller an als Sense 3.5. Ich hab grad ICS 4.0.3 mit Sense 3.5 drauf und da ist es etwas schneller als bei 2.3.5,aber immernoch net so flott die 3.0. Wieso weiß ich nicht. Was due Updates angeht: It's good to have friends.
> 
> mfg Marcel


 
Sicher? Bei meinem letzter Abstecher zu ICS 4.0.1 fand ich die UI extrem schnell, wesentlich besser als Sense 3.0? Ich dachte das lag an der Hardwarebeschleunigung des UI. Wenn die Bugs nicht gewesen wären dann hätte ich ICS gerne draufbehalten.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Januar 2012)

ICS ist auch schnell. Nur das Gefühl welches ich habe ist das, dass die Animationen, z.b. die, die abläuft, wenn man vom Homescreen in den Appdrawer wechselt, länger dauert als nötig. Auch kommt es mit vor, dass wenn man im Appdrawer die Kategorie von "Alle Apps" in "Häufig" oder "Downloads" ändrert, dass das Bild lange angezeigt wird und man die eigentlichen Apps gefühlt später sieht. Ruckeln tut garnichts, nur lnagsam ist es irgendwie.

PS: War das auch ICS mit Sense oder nur Vanilla. 

PPS: Wer macht nen Android-Stammtisch-Thread auf? Langsam wird hier viel gespammt.

PPPS: Hardwarebeschleunigung ftw  Das flutscht ja regelrecht. Das hab ich so auf vielen iPhones noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## Iceananas (8. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> ICS ist auch schnell. Nur das Gefühl welches ich habe ist das, dass die Animationen, z.b. die, die abläuft, wenn man vom Homescreen in den Appdrawer wechselt, länger dauert als nötig. Auch kommt es mit vor, dass wenn man im Appdrawer die Kategorie von "Alle Apps" in "Häufig" oder "Downloads" ändrert, dass das Bild lange angezeigt wird und man die eigentlichen Apps gefühlt später sieht. Ruckeln tut garnichts, nur lnagsam ist es irgendwie.


 
Ja Appdrawer öffnen funzt immer noch nicht ideal. War mit Sense 3.0 aber auch nicht besser...



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> PS: War das auch ICS mit Sense oder nur Vanilla.



Mit Sense 3.5. Hab den neusten Leak eben draufgeflasht, der Homescreen fühlt sich schon verdammt geil an.



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> PPS: Wer macht nen Android-Stammtisch-Thread auf? Langsam wird hier viel gespammt.



Immer der, der fragt? 



Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> PPPS: Hardwarebeschleunigung ftw  Das flutscht ja regelrecht. Das hab ich so auf vielen iPhones noch nicht gesehen.


 
Ein paar Icons wegschieben ist jetzt sowieso nicht sehr spektakulär


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Januar 2012)

Also was mich interessiert, lohnt sich das Update auf 4.0 und wenn ja....dann bräuchte ich eine am besten deutsche Seite, auf welcher das ganze erklärt wird Ist das 4.0 schon auf Deutsch?


----------



## Iceananas (9. Januar 2012)

Das 4.0 hat noch Macken,  sporadische Reboots, kleine Aussetzer des Musikapps usw. Ich würde auf einen offiziellen Release warten, die aktuellen Roms sind nur Leaks. 

Wenn du trotzdem versuchen willst und Hilfe brauchst kann ich dir ne kurze Anleitung geben, ist nicht schwer.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Januar 2012)

Wie oft passiert denn das mit den Abstürzen?? Kannst mir ja mal die Anleitung geben... Kann man iwie die Apps sichern?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte bisher nich keinen einzigen Reboot. Allerdings haben auf Android-Hilfe.de drei Leute ihr Gerät schon gebricked und zwei haben einen Schritt nicht berücksichtigt und können im Garantiefall nichtnal mehr zurück. Also: Lass es lieber.


----------



## Iceananas (9. Januar 2012)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Wie oft passiert denn das mit den Abstürzen?? Kannst mir ja mal die Anleitung geben... Kann man iwie die Apps sichern?



Ich habe seit gestern Abend 4.0.3 drauf und hatte bisher 2 Reboots. Da der Bootvergang recht schnell ist ist es nicht sehr wild. 

Apps sichern macht Google eigentlich selber. Setzst du ein System neu auf, dann werden automatisch deine Apps wiederhergestellt.

Alternativ kannst du Titanium Backup benutzen, brauchst für die volle Funktionalität allerdings Root Rechte. 

Wo wir schon beim Root sind, du brauchst Root, offener Bootloader (S-Off), CWM und SuperCID, um ein Custom ROM deiner Wahl flashen zu können.
Wenn du die Anweisungen hier (zwar englisch, aber recht einfach verständlich)befolgst dann hast du das alles. 

Mach dich also erstmal bisschen vertraut mit dem android-sdk.

Das flashen und der Rest erledigt eigentlich alles CWM, da musst du nur noch im Menü ein ROM auswählen und ok drücken.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Januar 2012)

Hm ich lass es lieber....ich musste jetzt mit bedauern feststellen, das mein HTC Sensation XE wieder einmal extremst schlecht verarbeitet ist....es knarzt nach ein paar Tagen schon wieder und das Display lässt sich unter das Gehäuse drücken.....Kann man das glauben....dann muss Samsung wohl wieder her...Oder gibt es eine Möglichkeit dies zu stoppen?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Igrndwie haben alle probleme mit ihrem Handy....außer ich. 

Also ein kleines Knarzen hab ich auch und das lässt sich ohne Vollverschraubung wie beim iPhone schwer vermeiden. Oder hattest du ein handy, welches nicht geknarzt hat, wenn man es zusammengedrückt hat?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Januar 2012)

Ja mein Omnia 7 knarzte nicht, genausowenig wie mein Samsung Galaxy S....Hab mal bei HTC angerufen und die meinten, dass es nicht normal sei, da ich ja sogar das Display in das Gehäuse drücken kann...Sry aber HTC hat versagt....Ich habe den Mann im MediaMarkt ja gebeten, das Paket zu öffnen und auf Fehlerfreiheit zu kontrollieren und dort mussten wir 2 Geräte aussortieren, da deren On-Button kaputt war....also HTC...Sry aber so nicht...


----------



## Iceananas (9. Januar 2012)

Also irgendwie erwischt du sämtliche Montagsgeräte aller Hersteller


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Januar 2012)

Ich hab dafür leider ein Talent...4 Laptops gebraucht, bis er richtig funktioniert hat....schlimm oder?( Die Hersteller mögen mich iwie nicht


----------



## BlackHawk3 (9. Januar 2012)

Kommen wir also zum alten Problem, welches Smartphone...Note zu groß, Razr kein austauschbarer Akku, S2 alt und sehr viele Leuten beseitzen es, HTC keine Chance und das Nexus stimmt das Gesamtpaket nicht.....Es regt auf:`(


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (9. Januar 2012)

Tja, dann haben wir wohl ein Problem. xD Da du ja sagst, dass du mit Montagsgeräten eh Talent hast: Solange umtauschen lassen bis es keine Probleme mehr gibt. Alternativ für ne 100er in ebay nen Wildfire ersteigern, da hast du was für dein Geld. 

Hüpf einfach mit in den Stammtisch-Thread, da findest du glaub ich mehr Hilfe für dein kaufproblem. Außerdem ist das hier längst nicht mehr nur auf das XL beschränkt: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...und-navigation/196904-android-stammtisch.html


----------



## BlackHawk3 (10. Januar 2012)

So Nexus noch mal gekauft Bin zufrieden sehr gute gute verbeitung, tausendmal besser als HTC, allein schon vom Touchsrceen her, das einzige ist um die kamera kann man das Plastik 1 mm rein drüken:S


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Januar 2012)

Toll. Und beim HTC kostest du unten rechts die Ecke einen mm reindrücken. Kommt also aufs gleiche raus. Außerdem dass das Display besser ist ist Geschmackssache. Natürlich ist es in HD, das hätte ich auch gern (aber das Sensation ist schon älter), aber ich hasse OLED wie die Pest und bete, dass HTC nie welche verbaut. Du bis dann wohl eher der OLED-Typ. Aber besser ist die Displayart auf keine Fall. Spätestens beim Browsen auf weißen seiten siehst du was ich meine. 

mfg Marcel


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (10. Januar 2012)

Bin gespannt wann das Nexus getauscht wird.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (10. Januar 2012)

Also das gnaze Display war im HTC lose.....Andere Hülle vom Kumpel genommen...alles perfekt...das Sensation ist besser verarbeitet als das XE....Das Nexus knarzt wenigstens nicht und ich habe nicht angs dass alles auseiner fällt Ja der Blickwinkel ist hallt echt dumm bei Slcd ansonsten ist SLCD nicht großartig schlechter, aber man hat die Magntestreifen des Touchscreens gesehen, was sehr schade ist...Nexus bleibt !


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (10. Januar 2012)

Moment mal: Dein Display wackelt UND du siehst die Magnetstreifen vom Display? Das ist ein Garantiefall³. Wie gesagt, wir haben im haushalt 3 Sensation. Keines hat Staubprobleme, hat ein schlechtes Display oder sonstwas. lediglich meins Rebootet regelmäßig, nur weil ich nicht die Finger von Cutom ROms lassen kann.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (12. Januar 2012)

Ja bei dem normalen sensation wackelt auch nichts und sow weiter aber beim xe ist das leider normal...


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (12. Januar 2012)

Ich kann nicht glauben, dass das XE schlechter verarbeitet sein soll als das Classic. Sicher dass du nicht einfach verdankt Pech hättest?
BTW: Wann geht das Nexus zurück?


----------



## BlackHawk3 (16. Januar 2012)

Das Nexus hat einen sehr starken lila Stich des Displays bei niedriegster Helligkeit. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass das XE schlechter verarbeitet ist, ist auf in verschieden Quellen nachlesbar.


----------



## Abductee (16. Januar 2012)

ich merke nichts von einem lila stich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Januar 2012)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Das Nexus hat einen sehr starken lila Stich des Displays bei niedriegster Helligkeit. Und ich bin mir sicher, dass das XE schlechter verarbeitet ist, ist auf in verschieden Quellen nachlesbar.



Ich wiederhole meine Frage: Wann geht das Nexus zurück?


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (16. Januar 2012)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole meine Frage: Wann geht das Nexus zurück?


 
Danach kommt das Iphone 5


----------



## cabmac (16. Januar 2012)

hmm, habe das XE jetzt seit 4 Monaten, und muss sagen, das ist das beste Handy, was ich je hatte. Von der Groesse ist das nunmaloberstet Maximum, wenn mann an die Hosentasche denkt. Da will ich jedenfalls mal kein XL verstauen. in Sachen Verarbeitung,tja, kein Problem, ich hab das in dem Case-Mate, weder Staub- noch Knarz- noch sonstirgendein Problem. 
Fuer mich persoenlich rein subjektiv ein Klasseteil, hoffentlich kommt bald das off. ICS, sollte ja eigentlich im Januar soweit sein...


----------



## BlackHawk3 (17. Januar 2012)

> Ich wiederhole meine Frage: Wann geht das Nexus zurück?


Am Donnerstag wird es bei Samsung repariert



> ich merke nichts von einem lila stich.


ist nur bei mir so...:S



> Danach kommt das Iphone 5


Niemals Apple dann lieber eine Banana  (Samsung Fanboy Kommentar xD)



> hmm, habe das XE jetzt seit 4 Monaten, und muss sagen, das ist das beste  Handy, was ich je hatte. Von der Groesse ist das nunmaloberstet  Maximum, wenn mann an die Hosentasche denkt. Da will ich jedenfalls mal  kein XL verstauen. in Sachen Verarbeitung,tja, kein Problem, ich hab das  in dem Case-Mate, weder Staub- noch Knarz- noch sonstirgendein Problem.
> Fuer mich persoenlich rein subjektiv ein Klasseteil, hoffentlich kommt  bald das off. ICS, sollte ja eigentlich im Januar soweit sein...


Les meine Rezesion auf Amazon und die Kommentare, dann weißt du was ich meine Und selbst das Note passt in jeden Hosentasche, ist nur verteidung des eigenen Geräts, immer das was man hat wird gut gemacht 

Das 1. Bild zeigt mein 1. Nexus, der Batterie bug ist cool, plötzlich stürzt das Handy ab und hat 10% weniger Akku wie cool Und bei gleicher benutzung hat mein neues Nexus einfach mal knapp die doppelte Laufzeit und das 2.Bild zeig den schönen lila-grau stich xD


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Januar 2012)

Es kann beim Nexus aber auch sein, dass du irgendwo die Farbintensität des AMOLED ändern kannst. Vllt hast du einfach zu wenig grün oder zuviel Rot und blau.


----------



## BlackHawk3 (22. Januar 2012)

Nope....das ist ja nicht gleichmäßig :S


----------



## cabmac (9. Februar 2012)

BlackHawk3 schrieb:


> Les meine Rezesion auf Amazon und die Kommentare, dann weißt du was ich meine Und selbst das Note passt in jeden Hosentasche, ist nur verteidung des eigenen Geräts, immer das was man hat wird gut gemacht



Wieso immer das, was mann hat, gut sein muss, verstehe ich nicht ganz. Ich hatte ebenfalls schon einige Smartphones und da war einiger Schrott dabei, das XE ist nunmal (nochmal fuer dich: SUBJEKTIV) fuer mich im moment das beste Handy. Sollte es mir morgen ins Klo fallen, werde ich mir haargenau das gleiche uebermorgen wieder kaufen...


----------

